# Ireland ferries



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

what are the best ferry option's looking to go to ireland mid june have been looking at landing in dublin got paternal family there, though never been back to malahide.
then across country to the west coast more family at sligo and tralee round the coast back to rosslare returning to pembroke where i also have family due a visit , 
the itineray will vary according to the craig i know but any ideas on roughly how long the journey should take averaging 40/50 miles a day i'll be hugging the coast as much as i can and using a mix of wildcamping/sites, 
getting out there and back remains the fixed points using tesco i can get crossings to suit for £85 , but now the swansea-cork ferry has been reinstated with fastnet, wondered if that was a better option for the return, though the 10 hr crossing might put o/h off ,
all viewpoints considered as i say never been keep putting it off till retirment could take forever,


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Holyhead/Dun Laoghaire,Fast Ferry, approx 2hrs,does it for me,only minutes into Dublin central when you land. CAUTION! The Welsh traffic police operate a zero tolerance to speeding,even nicking one of their own,(Fair play to em).So just jingle along and enjoy the views.
Gearjammer.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi there,
I live in Wexford but work in Cork so can help you with some of your queries.

(1) Cork Swansea as you say is ten hours ( overnight at least ) while the journey to Rosslare by camper from Cork is approx 3 hours with the crossing to Pembroke a further 3and a half. Personnaly I would go to Rosslare for the shorter and indeed cheaper crossing.

(2) Dublin to Sligo should be no more than 3 hours

(3) Sligo to Tralee will take you a good 5 hours and is worth breaking the jouney by visiting Galway city

Hope this is of help

Finyar


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*ireland ferries forum*

hi,

if you are a member of cc you can get a good deal on stena lines,we always go from fleetwood,7hour journey,but as part of the fare you get a great breakfast when you board, tea and coffee and biscuits all day,and before you dock,another fantastic meal,we go the night before,park in the leisure centre car park,a walk on the front,fish and chips,a good sleep,and the holiday is starting.

we have got the fare to £215 return for a 8metre tag axcle,which when you take 4 meals, plus tea and coffee off the price,is not bad at all.

mags,
wild camping in ireland is so easy,and especial on the coast.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

thank's folk's finyar's info was just what i was looking for ,& everyone agrees with jented about the dun laoghaire crossing fully booked both crossing's both way's on the day's i wanted ,lol 
unfortunatel fleetwood is too far north both departure and landing for my plan's this time so far iv'e got trip out holyhead / dublin back rosslare / pembroke both on stenna's premium service at £90 tesco vouchers. will look at irish ferries and p&o to see if they can come near.
and as finyar say's add driving time to crossing time and cork/ swansea is a no no


----------

